# Stray carparks: Good news.



## groyne (Feb 2, 2022)

You'll be allowed to ovenight, but the bad news is that it will cost you.






Typical bl00dy Redcar and Cleveland.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2022)

Did you notice it said camping, we only want to rest, rule 91 highway code.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 2, 2022)

So nearly 3 times the price of daytime rates, to stay overnight in what would otherwise be an empty car park,
Looks like Dick Turpin is back from the dead


----------



## QFour (Feb 2, 2022)

Cheaper to stop on a CL with facilities.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 2, 2022)

Redcar Rugby Club charge £10 a night and they have facilities.


----------



## groyne (Feb 2, 2022)

They're also going to introduce charges on Marine parade in Saltburn.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 2, 2022)

I thought lots of folks wanted councils to use their facilities to generate income etc whilst providing somewhere to park.... 

Looks like they are listening and cottoning on that they can make money from us.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 2, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> I thought lots of folks wanted councils to use their facilities to generate income etc whilst providing somewhere to park....
> 
> Looks like they are listening and cottoning on that they can make money from us.


Lots of folks think that councils could permit their facilities to be used 24/7 and some of those folks are not averse to them attempting to generate income in the process. It is then a question of what amount seems reasonable for the service provided, and the amounts involved in the case in question appear excessive both when compared to daytime prices (particularly when one considers that daytime demand for parking spaces is likely to be greater) and when compared to alternative locations offering additional services, such as provision of fresh water and disposal of waste water.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 2, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Lots of folks think that councils could permit their facilities to be used 24/7 and some of those folks are not averse to them attempting to generate income in the process. It is then a question of what amount seems reasonable for the service provided, and the amounts involved in the case in question appear excessive both when compared to daytime prices (particularly when one considers that daytime demand for parking spaces is likely to be greater) and when compared to alternative locations offering additional services, such as provision of fresh water and disposal of waste water.


Some folks would consider the cost expensive if the council payed THEM to stay there.... 

Facilities have little to do with cost anymore after the last couple of years.... 
Prices have gone up across the board (some ridiculously so) 
CL/CS main sites.... 

£15 would be proportional for 24 hours parking in most car parks... 
Especially if it was a city centre 

I'm not sure The fact the car park is empty at night really makes a heap of difference... 
It still has to be owned and operated... And frankly IF a car parked there in the day pays £3 for 2 hours 
why shouldn't someone that's parked there for say 12 hours pay £15 

Seems fair to me.... And IF the car park was somewhere I wanted to stay.... 
I'd happily pay it.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 2, 2022)

We spent a night at the CCC site in Dunbar last October.
Grass no leccy, but showers, chemical waste etc. £11.
And these idiots reckon that parking in a street is worth £15.


----------



## n brown (Feb 2, 2022)

how to gain brownie points and make parking unattractive at the same time


----------



## groyne (Feb 2, 2022)

Correct Mr B. R&C don't want motorhomes to park there, it's their way of scaring you off.  But the off shoot is that the locals won't pay to park there either, they'll clog up the roads around Redcar East.


----------



## maingate (Feb 2, 2022)

It is a long time since I overnighted at the Stray but there was a Tap and Toilets that were open (possibly all night). A CL or CS within a few yards of a beach would be more than £15, double that if it was in Cornwall.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 2, 2022)

maingate said:


> It is a long time since I overnighted at the Stray but there was a Tap and Toilets that were open (possibly all night). A CL or CS within a few yards of a beach would be more than £15, double that if it was in Cornwall.


So not just me that looks at things with a little perspective.... 

I've chucked a friendly farmer £20 through his letterbox (un asked for BUT felt like a nice thing to do) 
When they have offered us their blessing for a quiet corner in a nice spot.... 

And have ALWAYS been proffered a friendly welcome to return... 

Maybe it's just my sense of fairness OR maybe the thought that someone might treat thselves to something paid for by my cash.... That they might not of bothered with otherwise... 

Maybe I'm just a undercover hippy that enjoys others happiness... 

Who knows... 

Guys at the security gate I deal with on a regular basis (loverly bunch, always happy and smiling when we land) 

Were delighted with a random box of donuts this morning.... 
Probably made a pleasant change from a heap of grief they usually get for doing their job..... 

Life is a heap too short as it is.... Let alone if you choose to be miserable


----------



## TJBi (Feb 2, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Some folks would consider the cost expensive if the council payed THEM to stay there....
> 
> Facilities have little to do with cost anymore after the last couple of years....
> Prices have gone up across the board (some ridiculously so)
> ...


The overnight charge is £15 for 12 hours (2000-0800). Contrast that with the daytime charge not for 2 hours but for 12 hours (0800-2000), which is £6.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 2, 2022)

TJBi said:


> The overnight charge is £15 for 12 hours (2000-0800). Contrast that with the daytime charge not for 2 hours but for 12 hours (0800-2000), which is £6.


OR up to 3 hours for £3..... 

Frankly IF I thought it was too expensive for an overnight spot... 
Then I'd just use my own free will and not pay it.... 
And find somewhere else 
Just the same as do in the rest of my life... 

No guns held against anyone's head to stop there.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 3, 2022)

TJBi said:


> The overnight charge is £15 for 12 hours (2000-0800). Contrast that with the daytime charge not for 2 hours but for 12 hours (0800-2000), which is £6.


Seeing a cashcow.
Exhorbitant and no services.
No thanks prefer to pau similar for a small campsite eg CCC CS. Some at £10 or a better one at £20 including EHU and SO much nicer.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 3, 2022)

Is their a chipy nearby


----------



## QFour (Feb 3, 2022)

Northumberland Council have voted to allow overnight parking in 3 car parks as a trial because MHs are not stopping in Northumberland as they head to Scotland. This was on Facebook. Looks like some Councils are getting the idea. Just got to sort out their costs. £15 for an overnight stop in a carpark with no facilities is just taking the piss. Derbyshire Dale's don't seem to mind and their charge last time we went to Matlock was a staggering £1. We did have to put up with a couple of idiots wearing their tires out doing donuts just after the pubs shut


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Feb 3, 2022)

The Stray (and Marine Parade, Saltburn) are attractive spots with views out to sea. Possibly a bit noisy with a potential for passers-by giving abuse.
I might pay £10 for a night but £16 for a whole day seems a bit excessive. Redcar is one of the poorest areas in the country, so could do with some more income.
£21 is what they want AND I'd have to leave by 8am UNLESS I can be sure that staying until 10am is free ("2 hours in any calendar day").

Gordon


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 3, 2022)

More good news Under the proposals, self-contained motorhomes - those with their own toilets and wash basins - will be allowed to pay an as-yet undecided fee to stay in the existing car parks.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 3, 2022)

Lets hope those of us that are too "special" to clean up their own mess, won't ruin it for us good people.  Don't forget to photograph any sinners and send the details to the council.  Even the ones in cars and vans.  Cycle terrorists, should be ok as I don't think the Lycra has pockets.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes, I suspect they will remain empty overnight which is maybe what the council really wants


----------



## Budgie (Feb 3, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Yes, I suspect they will remain empty overnight which is maybe what the council really wants


Think you may be right, they tried banning overnight stays of Campers down at the carparks towards Marske-by-the-Sea, but don't think it worked, seen quite a few staying over with the height barrier open.


----------



## QFour (Feb 4, 2022)

And Lincolnshire Council are banning everyone from theirs after 10pm and nothing over 6m in length anytime.


----------



## groyne (Feb 6, 2022)

Than goodness we're only 5.98m.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2022)

Well, for £15 and a sign actually calling it 'camping', I'd definitely be putting out the chairs and table, winding out the awning and setting up the outdoor barbie!


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 7, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Well, for £15 and a sign actually calling it 'camping', I'd definitely be putting out the chairs and table, winding out the awning and setting up the outdoor barbie!


Just remember to stay in one bay, or pay for a ticket for the awning.


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2022)

would they charge extra to put out my swingball ?


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 7, 2022)

Surely a puptent would not go amiss


----------



## maingate (Feb 7, 2022)

n brown said:


> would they charge extra to put out my swingball ?


Depends how far you can swing your balls Nigel.


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2022)

maingate said:


> Depends how far you can swing your balls Nigel.


at my age ,further than i'd like


----------



## Greytop (Feb 8, 2022)

I stay in Redcar regularly to sail on the beach from Majuba road car park.I never pay and have never had a ticket. Mainly because traffic wardens never police that car park.If they ever did issue a ticket it is not enforceable and can be contested in court as the council do not own that land or maybe more to the point cannot prove that the do.
This is why there is a whole swathe of land behind the car park which is waste grass land.The council wanted to build loads of houses on the area, but failed as they couldn't prove ownership of the land. In fact the ownership of the land is still unknown to this day.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 11, 2022)

groyne said:


> Than goodness we're only 5.98m.


Sorry to disappoint but on their website it’s 5.5m. I questioned their parking manager about this (we are 5.95m) and he was quite adamant. £80 fine if you are over that length. Worse there are no signs on the car parks to tell you, and many have as a result copped for fines.


----------



## Fragle (Feb 11, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Some folks would consider the cost expensive if the council payed THEM to stay there....
> 
> Facilities have little to do with cost anymore after the last couple of years....
> Prices have gone up across the board (some ridiculously so)
> ...


I believe most people just want a reasonable charge. Thats all. 

But just for comparison. This is a reasonable charge in a very nice village in France


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 11, 2022)

Fragle said:


> I believe most people just want a reasonable charge. Thats all.
> 
> But just for comparison. This is a reasonable charge in a very nice village in France
> 
> View attachment 106068


The point I've made several times though is.... 

Comparing something in France to something in the UK is just pointless... 
It's like saying wine is cheap in France but dear in the UK... 
It's nice to think that there would be some sort of international standard for everything... BUT it'll never happen. 
Folks views on prices are subjective too... 
Although a lot seem to want summat for nowt... Or a £5 at worst. 

Not a chance in the current climate


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 11, 2022)

Some of us don't want anything at any price though, I'm quite happy to find my own parkups if the authorities will leave me alone. I don't want any services at all, that's why I built my bus to have everything I need. I don't want a piece of tarmac to park on, I'm happy wherever I can get. What I don't want is to feel like I'm being corralled into these parkups by the authorities, just so I am forced into paying for something I neither want or need....


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2022)

Greytop said:


> I stay in Redcar regularly to sail on the beach from Majuba road car park.I never pay and have never had a ticket. Mainly because traffic wardens never police that car park.If they ever did issue a ticket it is not enforceable and can be contested in court as the council do not own that land or maybe more to the point cannot prove that the do.
> This is why there is a whole swathe of land behind the car park which is waste grass land.The council wanted to build loads of houses on the area, but failed as they couldn't prove ownership of the land. In fact the ownership of the land is still unknown to this day.


I use that one it’s a great carpark with a fantastic beach.


----------



## Fragle (Feb 11, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> The point I've made several times though is....
> 
> Comparing something in France to something in the UK is just pointless...
> It's like saying wine is cheap in France but dear in the UK...
> ...


Ok I'll compare something in this country. All car parking in powys for example reasonable price to park up all day and free overnight. The money then goes to the local shops as you don't feel ripped off. Win Win.

Same in Hawick in the borders.  In fact there were no charges there so even better.

I don't mine a reasonable fee with no facilities safe parking. I don't think I'm alone in thinking £15 for a car park is outrageous. But like motorway fuel some will pay
Just not us.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 11, 2022)

Fragle said:


> Ok I'll compare something in this country. All car parking in powys for example reasonable price to park up all day and free overnight. The money then goes to the local shops as you don't feel ripped off. Win Win.
> 
> Same in Hawick in the borders.  In fact there were no charges there so even better.
> 
> ...


And that's the joy of free choice.... 

I never pay to, stop anywhere I'm not happy to pay the price asked... 

No one is holding a gun against my head... 
Folks want permission to stop in some places.... 
And some folks are happy to grant that permission 'for a price' of their choice, 
IF it doesn't get used then the price will likely drop 
IF it gets fully used it'll stay the same or go up, 
Just supply and demand....


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2022)

GreggBear said:


> Some of us don't want anything at any price though, I'm quite happy to find my own parkups if the authorities will leave me alone. I don't want any services at all, that's why I built my bus to have everything I need. I don't want a piece of tarmac to park on, I'm happy wherever I can get. What I don't want is to feel like I'm being corralled into these parkups by the authorities, just so I am forced into paying for something I neither want or need....


I totally agree with your sentiments but found it harder and harder to do in a 30 foot long coachbuilt. It used to be much easier but those days have gone due to the huge rise in motorhome and campervan numbers. Combine this with the numbers causing many places to become out of bounds and the situation is rapidly becoming impossible.

It became rare for us to wild, we began to mostly use the C&CC THS Sites and the odd CS. This took away the freedom we once had and meant we had to make a plan and stick to it.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 11, 2022)

maingate said:


> I totally agree with your sentiments but found it harder and harder to do in a 30 foot long coachbuilt. It used to be much easier but those days have gone due to the huge rise in motorhome and campervan numbers. Combine this with the numbers causing many places to become out of bounds and the situation is rapidly becoming impossible.
> 
> It became rare for us to wild, we began to mostly use the C&CC THS Sites and the odd CS. This took away the freedom we once had and meant we had to make a plan and stick to it.


We've managed great freedom using cs/CL sites on some of our trips.... 

Aim for a general area and then ring around if we fancy a site for some facilities.... 

Only time we've ever hit issues is when it's been raining like mad and grass pitches are rightly off limirlta


----------



## Fragle (Feb 11, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> And that's the joy of free choice....
> 
> I never pay to, stop anywhere I'm not happy to pay the price asked...
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Supply and demand will determine the price. Hopefully it will come down but I won’t hold my breath

 I’ve just seen a YouTube blog just put on tonight Roaming in Raymond motorhome adventure . Car park in Laugharne South Wales I believe they said you could not stay overnight before 
But the local council I assume  want to be seen to be motorhome friendly so you can now park overnight. They showed the new sign. 

Excellent we all shout. Oh no it’s not. £30 a night on a car park. Words fail me other than. France here we come. Again


----------



## Fragle (Feb 12, 2022)

groyne said:


> You'll be allowed to ovenight, but the bad news is that it will cost you.
> 
> View attachment 105834
> 
> Typical bl00dy Redcar and Cleveland.



Screen shot from mentioned you tube video. It's a bloody car park with no facilities


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 12, 2022)

If covid restrictions carry on easing, then t'other side of the Channel is definitely (and traditionally) more welcoming than the UK.

You *can* still wildcamp in large parts of the UK, but the pandemic combined with a rapid rise in camper/moho popularity the last two years is a double whammy. Things have changed, as Jim (maingate) has already pointed out. 

Potential parking problems not necessarily restricted to how big or small your camper is either. 

Restrictions on the 'freedom' to drive where you want and park up overnight in a camper/moho have definitely increased since the pandemic, and especially so in tourist honeyspots. 

CamPRA have been doing a grand job trying to persuade UK councils the length and breadth to accommodate and welcome campervans _outside_ of official campsites, but it's a long, hard slog going up against entrenched attitudes and ignorance. 

I don't want to travel somewhere wondering if there's going to be aggro with locals, or local officialdom, neither would I want to pay well over the odds to stay in an "official" spot, whether that be campsite or a public carpark.

Prefer to go where people easily accept mohos and campers parking up without batting an eyelid, because it's accepted as the norm. Where you are actually welcomed, not vilified or treated with suspicion. I don't want to be 'herded' into a designated area and then stung by badly thought out, 'profiteering' parking charges dreamt up by local UK councils who often don't show a great deal of imagination or forethought. 

Europe it will have to be


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 12, 2022)

Never been abroad in my life, never wanted to but lately for the first time in my life I'm thinking about it....


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 12, 2022)

We decided on Spanish residency, better climate, cheaper cost of living , more tolerance (can't speak for big cities) and wonderful countryside to see. Family can fly here cheaply, if they want ! No regrets .


----------



## jeanette (Mar 10, 2022)

Just seen this on another site and hopefully be useful for someone.







Just received this welcome message  from Plymouth CC announcing an Aire for a trial period. 
I am unable to visit and ascertain what is provided nor take pics as I'm currently in Spain. It would be appreciated if anyone local is able to do so...

"Following up on your email to Mike Artherton last year, I can now confirm that we have launched a Motorhome Parking facility in Coypool Park and Ride Car Park which will be used as a pilot for the summer to understand the need and appetite for such a scheme.

This will be free of charge for the period of the pilot and consists of 8 double length bays, with new signage, road markings, and CCTV.

I hope that this will be of interest to you"

Let's do what we can to make this a success !!

David


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 10, 2022)

I have added this to the POIs.


----------

